# Any meetings up in Yorkshire?



## weluvbettas (23 Jan 2011)

I would just like to know if any members that live in the yorkshire area ever have any meetings? I would love to meet some new people and swap plants / shrimp / fish.


----------



## Garuf (23 Jan 2011)

Not been any that I know of, Leeds has a fish keepers club but I don't know if it's active anymore, I still see the posters advertising it in the LFS. 

A ukaps meet in the north would be nice though, you have to travel normally.


----------

